#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Θερμοκρασίες σκυροδέτησης και συντήρηση του σκυροδέματος

## θ.τριαντ.

Καλημέρα!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με τη συντήρηση του Οπλ. Σκυροδέματος.Για θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 7 - 15 βαθμούς κελσίου ,πόση ώρα μετά τη σκυροδέτηση πρέπει να αρχίζει η συντήρηση του οπλ. σκυροδέματος?Αν ξεκινήσει να βρέχει 1 - 2 ώρες μετά το πέρας της σκυροδέτησης κάνει κακό στο σκυρόδεμα ή  βοηθάει την ενυδάτωσή του?Γενικότερα και ρεαλιστικά , πόσες μέρες πρέπει να διαρκεί η συντήρησή του?

----------


## cna

Με μια γρήγορη ανάγνωση του ΚΤΣ δεν προβλέπεται κάτι ιδιαίτερο για θερμοκρασίες μεγαλύτερες των +5 βαθμών Κελσίου και μέχρι τους 35 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Άρα το θεραπεύεις κανονικά όπως θα έκανες αν η θερμοκρασία ήταν 20 βαθμοί. Η βροχή δεν προκαλεί προβλήματα παρά μόνον αν λάβει χώρα την ώρα της σκυροδέτησης γιατί "ξεπλένει" το τσιμέντο από τα σκύρα. Τόση ώρα μετά την σκυροδέτηση μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει. Πάντως ο σωστός τρόπος θεραπείας είναι η κάλυψη με λινάτσα και διαβροχή ώστε να αφ'ενός να φυλακίζεται η υγρασία και αφ' ετέρου να προστατευτεί το σκυρόδεμα από τον παγετό, αν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση κατά την διάρκεια της νύχτας.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Σε περίπτωση παγετού ( μιλαμε για θερμοκρασία κατω απο το 0?)και αν δεν γίνει κάλυψη με λινάτσα πόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα μπορεί να προκαλέσει?Πως μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί μετα?

-------------------

Που μπορώ να βρω τον ΚΤΣ?

Kανόνας Συμμετοχής #5 Δεν κάνουμε διαδοχικές δημοσιεύσεις στο ίδιο θέμα και για να προσθέσουμε ή να διορθώσουμε οτιδήποτε σε μια δημοσίευσή μας χρησιμοποιούμε την "Επεξεργασία" (edit). mred-akias

----------


## cna

Επίσης ο ΚΤΣ προτείνει την χρήση αερακτικού στην περίπτωση του παγετού. Επιπλέον επιτρέπεται η σκυροδέτηση έως την θερμοκρασία των -5 βαθμών ενώ από -5 έως -15 προτρέπει στην αναβολή της σκυροδέτησης και για τις θερμοκρασίες κάτω από -15 επιβάλλει την ως άνω αναβολή. Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στην πιθανότητα να παγώσει το εμπεριεχόμενο νερό με αποτέλεσμα να μην λάβουν χώρα οι αντιδράσεις με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται...

----------


## kobaksev

Έχει κάνει 2 πολύ ωραία ποστς ο "πρώην μπετατζής" vournaz στο άλλο φόρουμ για τις περιπτώσεις βροχής και παγετού. Αν θέλετε (και αν επιτρέπεται), τα μεταφέρω αυτούσια.
Σε περίπτωση παγετού (βασικά μέχρι χαμηλές θετικές θερμοκρασίες) έχω δει να καλύπτεται η πλάκα με νάυλον και φύλλα θερμομόνωσης. Ο εκεί μηχανικός είχε προτείνει να ανάψουν και χαμηλές φωτιές σε βαρέλια τοποθετημένα κάτω από την πλάκα.
Σχετική ερώτηση: πόση ώρα μετά το πέρας της σκυροδέτησης ξεκινάνε (ο μπετατζής, ο ιδιοκτήτης?) τη διαβροχή της πλάκας;

----------


## cna

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι να ξεκινώ την διαβροχή μόλις χαθεί το πλεονάζον νερό από την επιφάνεια του σκυροδέματος. Ο μπετατζής ποτέ και ο ιδιοκτήτης όταν θυμάται...

----------


## kobaksev

Όλη τη φασαρία αυτή την πρότεινε για να κρατά το κάτω μέρος της πλάκας "ζεστό", όχι για ξεπάγωμα. Τα βαρέλια θα τοποθετούνταν σε σκαλωσιές στο μεσοδιάστημα του ορόφου. Τη φωτιά θα παρακολουθούσε ο ιδιοκτήτης ή ο μπετατζής φαντάζομαι. 
Με τους προβληματισμούς σου συμφωνώ, τελικά νομίζω πως το καλούπι προστατεύει την κάτω ίνα επαρκώς.
Υπάρχει και ένας πρακτικός οδηγός της interbeton για σκυροδέτηση σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία το οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς να κάνω επισύναψη.  :Confused: 

edit: πλέον ξέρω, ευχαριστώ rigid.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Τον ΚΤΣ τον έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads.

Η όλη λογική για τη σκλήρυνση του σκυροδέματος είναι η προσρόφηση μορίων νερού από τα μόρια τσιμέντου.Το νερό του σκυροδέματος με λίγα λόγια,δεν εξατμίζεται,απορροφάται από το τσιμέντο.Η διαδικασία είναι απολύτως χημική.

Για να κρατηθεί το νερό στο σκυρόδεμα αφενός μεν ο ΚΤΣ προβλέπει λινάτσα με διαβροχή 2 φορές την ημέρα για 14 ημέρες,αφετέρου το πρόβλημα αυτό λύνεται πανεύκολα με ψεκασμό της πλάκας με ειδικά γαλακτώματα.Αυτά δημιουργούν μία κρούστα πάχους 0,1 mm με αποτέλεσμα το νερό του σκυροδέματος να μην μπορεί να εξατμιστεί.

Σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες το θέμα καλύφθηκε,να συμπληρώσω όμως ότι σκυροδέτηση στις συμβατικές κατασκευές συνίσταται να γίνεται οριακά μέχρι τη θερμοκρασία των 4 βαθμών Κελσίου.Οι πρώτες ώρες της χημικής διαδικασίας της σκλήρυνσης είναι οι πιό σημαντικές,οπότε αν παγώσει το νερό του σκυροδέματος (θυμάστε τί παθαίνει το Η2Ο στους 4?......) η χημική αντίδραση διακόπτεται κ μετά ΔΕΝ είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος κατά πόσο συνεχίζεται,το σκυρόδεμα υπάγεται στα *κολλοειδή* διαλύματα (χημεία 3ης Λυκείου 1ης Δέσμης..........)

Εϊστε σίγουροι λοιπόν ότι θα τηρήσετε προδιαγραφές συντήρησης σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες?Αν όχι,το στοιχείο από Ω.Σ. που μόλις σκυροδετήσατε υπό το μηδέν είναι μία ωραιότατη παγωμένη λάσπη κ τίποτε παραπάνω.........

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Ο κανονισμός δεν το επιτρέπει πριν τη σκλήρυνση,εγώ πάντως εμπειρικά θα σου πώ το εξής:τη δεύτερη ημέρα μετά τη σκυροδέτηση ήταν τόσο σκληρό *επιφανειακά* όσο είναι κ τώρα μετά από 1 χρόνο.....ατσαλόκαρφο με δυσκολία καρφωνόταν.

Δάχτυλο δεν βούλιαζε ούτε για πλάκα.Οπότε με τάκους στις σκαλωσιές για την πλάκα δούλευε κανονικά.Κ στα υποστηλώματα ομοίως,ούτε ακμή φαγωμένη.........με ξεκαλούπωμα τη 2η ημέρα μετά τη σκυροδέτηση.......το δοκίμασα πέρισυ για πρώτη φορά κ έμεινα άφωνος!

Τώρα,σε γέφυρες κ σήραγγες δεν παίζουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις.......... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Ναι,στη συγκράτηση του νερού στη μάζα του σκυροδέματος.Δεν απαιτείται διαβροχή.Εϊναι σαν να απλώνεις ένα νάυλον επάνω στην επιφάνεια (το γαλάκτωμα στερεοποιείται κ γίνεται κρούστα).Αν γθαρθούν επηρεάζεται η λειτουργία τους,αλλά επειδή οι πρώτες ώρες της σκλήρυνσης είναι οι πιό σημαντικές,μετά από 2 ημέρες δεν υπάρχει θέμα ανησυχίας (δεν θα δουλέψεις δηλαδή την επόμενη της σκυροδέτησης,αλλά τη μεθεπόμενη).Θα το δεις,στις δικές μου πλάκες δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου τριχοειδείς.......

----------


## kobaksev

> ειδικά γαλακτώματα.


μπορείς να αναφέρεις κάποιο προϊόν; (αν θεωρείται διαφήμιση στείλτο μου σε pm).

----------


## dimkourt

Σκυροδέτηση με ψυχρό καιρό από www.ktirio.gr

Δεν έχω το ακριβές link

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Για πόσες μέρες μετά τη σκυροδέτηση δεν πρέπει η θερμοκρασία να πέσει κάτω απο τους 2-3 βαθμούς κελσίου , ώστε να μην παγώσει το νερό του σκυροδέματος?Δυο με τρεις μέρες είναι αρκετές?

----------


## Xάρης

βλ. *§12.8.5 του ΚΤΣ-97* που σε παραπέμπει στον Πίνακα 2 του Σχεδίου Προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 515

Διάβασε κι *ΑΥΤΟ* (δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει πληροφορίες γι αυτό ακριβώς που ρωτάς)

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ερώτηση:
Πραγματοποίησα σκυροδέτηση πλάκας πριν από λίγες μέρες με θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος κατά την ώρα της σκυροδέτησης 7-8 βαθμούς Κελσίου.Πήρα κανονικά 6 δοκίμια , τα οποία παρέμειναν στο εργοτάξιο για 72 ώρες.
Το ίδιο βράδυ άλλαξε απότομα ο καιρός , έπεσε η θερμοκρασία στους -1 βαθμούς Κελσίου και δημιουργήθηκε τις πρωινές ώρες παγετός.
Το πρωί της επόμενης μέρας που πήγα (εντελώς τρομαγμένος γι αυτό που θα αντίκριζα , καθώς δεν είχα πάρει μέτρα προστασίας δλδ νάιλον κ.λ.π) είδα ότι η πλάκα δεν είχε ίχνος ρηγμάτωσης και είχε προχωρήσει η σκλήρυνση και μπορούσα να πατήσω κανονικά.
Πιστεύετε με βάση αυτά που περιγράφω ότι το σκυρόδεμα "ξέφυγε" της παγοπληξίας?
Ο έλεγχος των δοκιμίων θα γίνει σωστά στις 28 μέρες ή έπρεπε να τον κάνω στις 2 μέρες για να δω αν θα είχαν τουλάχιστον 5 ΜΡΑ αντοχή?
Ευχαριστώ..

***Τις επόμενες ημέρες η θερμοκρασία παρέμεινε σε χαμηλά επίπεδα

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

έχουν περάσει 9 μέρες και δεν έχω ξεκαλουπώσει ακόμα

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Την περπάτησα την 3η και την 7η μέρα μετά τη σκυροδέτηση αλλά δεν είδα κάτι διαφορετικό σε σχέση με την 1η μέρα.
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα έπρεπε να προσέξω?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Θα την αφήσω τουλάχιστον 15 μέρες καλουπωμένη.
Τι μπορεί να γίνει στο ξεκαλούπωμα?

----------


## Pappos

Αυτό θα μας το πεις εσύ. Αλλά μην φοβάσαι. Είσαι στο όριο. (-1 βαθμοί) από την στιγμή που δεν είδες και τίποτα άλλο δεν υπάρχει φόβος. 15 μέρες είναι καλά. Τι πάχος έχει η πλάκα και τι διαστάσεις ?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Δεν έχω ξεκαλουπώσει ακόμα τίποτα.
Η πλάκα είναι 180m2 μαζί με τους εξώστες και έχει μέσο πάχος 20εκ .
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Pappos

Άφησε την πλάκα καλύτερα 20 μέρες.

----------


## ppetros

Αφησε την πλάκα όσο παίρνει (και πάνω από 20 μέρες). Πρέπει κανονικά σε φάσεις σκυροδέτησης και την πρόγνωση καιρού να προσέχουμε αλλά και να υπάρχουν πάντα πρόχειρα λινάτσες για να σκεπαστεί. Φυσικά πάντα υπάρχει και η επιλογή να μην γίνει η σκυροδέτηση.

----------

